# R.I.P Charlie



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Charlie...my thoughts are with you and your family. Run free at the bridge Charlie - play hard with all of the doggies that have gone before you! Give a special hello to Apple from her family....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I am so very sorry to hear about Charlie, but is is CLEAR how much he was LOVED.

Rest in Peace, sweet Charlie, and play with my Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Charlie was a special boy. You will be in our prayers.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Charlie. Sending you strength.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry - I do take comfort that my Rowdy died in my arms (similar to what you wrote), and that we were looking at each other as the final breath was taken ... I hope this brings some comfort to you as well. It is very hard.

Godspeed Charlie ....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Charlie. R.I.P sweet boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry you loss Charlie.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Charlie. Clearly, from your story he was a well-loved, well cared for doggie that brought so much happiness to your life. I'm sorry he had such a tough go at life, but he knew how much you loved him. Bless you.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Charlie. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please be comforted knowing Charlie is pain-free running and playing at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie, may the happy times you had together bring you some comfort. Rest in peace sweet Charlie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

R.I.P Dear Charlie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie. But he died knowing he was loved and with the one who loved him most. Cherish the memories and happy times. Charlie would want you to remember him that way. One day you will get to see each other again at the bridge. 

Run Free Sweet Charlie.


----------



## Liz22 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thankyou for all your wonderful sweet messages. Its hard at the minute to focus on good memories, but we will soon get there. It just hits you when your home is empty, and little things you do reminds you of him. Hes going to be missed dearly. But he has taken our hearts with him, and we will one day see him again, where he will be waiting for us. I miss you Charlie, i love you today, tommorow and forever x.x.x.x


----------



## Liz22 (Apr 23, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> My condolences on the loss of Charlie. Sending you strength.


Charlie shares the same birthday 17th october. They have something in common  x


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Charlie, but he passed to the bridge knowing that he took your love with him.

Run free and sleep softly Charlie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in Peace*

Rest in Peace, sweet Charlie.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Charlie, so very sorry you have lost your beloved companion.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I went back to your first post and looked at the pics of Charlie. What a beautiful boy he was and so very young too. Mr. C and I are sending you much strength.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Liz, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Charlie. He went to the bridge knowing how very much you love him. Run free sweet Charlie. [[[[Hugs to you]]]]


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you at this very sad time. RIP dear Charlie.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Charlie


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Heart Breaking! Run Free Charlie, Run Free!


----------



## Liz22 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thankyou to you all again for your messages.
A week has gone by, and our home is no longer a home
But im sure he is in heaven watching from above
x.x


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope memories of Charlie will bring you a smile very soon, even if it through tears. Clearly he did his job well here on earth, he touched you so deeply.

I hope someday you will be able to honor the love he taught you and share it with another fur baby.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Charlie. He knew he was loved by you. Thank God you were with him and he knew how much you loved him. Run Pain Free Sweet Charlie, with all our loved ones @ the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Charlie lost his battle. He had so many problems, I'm so sorry there wasn't anything to be done, I know you and your family did everything humanly possible to get Charlie well and it's clear you all loved him so much! Most of us here know all too well how empty the house is without them, my thoughts are with you at this time.

RIP Charlie, until you can all meet again....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy. Thank You for all the lessons you gave.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Charlie with all of our friends that have gone before you until you can meet your master again run free. RIP


----------



## Liz22 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thankyou again for all your messages, and a special thanks to Tanya who helped with information, vets etc while he was really poorly.
Charlie is back home now in a box with his name on top  Its strange, but comforting to have him home. We also met his dad who is still alive at the age of 12, and also met his sister who has had a litter of puppies, which for charlie means he has 3 nieces who are sold and 1 nephew who is up for sale, we saw them at 1 week old so so cant yet see if there is any resemblance between them and charlie. We hope he is at rainbow bridge, and hope he is watching over us all. x.x


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Charlie i could tell how much he was loved and i know the pain you are going through and how much you miss him but one day you will meet again at Rainbow bridge never to be parted again.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...he was so lucky to have such a loving parent as you.


----------

